# First Tt



## pk54 (Apr 20, 2015)

We just bought our first TT, a 2004 28 BHS. My Wife and I are very excited to start using it. Already planning a trip with our grand kids later in the summer. Now just to decide where we go for the inaugural trip. could be just in our driveway or at a State Park close by. Do you guys remember your first trip in your first camper?


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

pk54 said:


> We just bought our first TT, a 2004 28 BHS. My Wife and I are very excited to start using it. Already planning a trip with our grand kids later in the summer. Now just to decide where we go for the inaugural trip. could be just in our driveway or at a State Park close by. Do you guys remember your first trip in your first camper?


Congratulations, I wish you many happy times.
Our first outing was to a local campground only 30 minutes from home. We spent a Friday and Saturday night to learn how to operate all the things that were new to us. We also kept this adventure to ourselves, we thought it would be more successful without having entertain any visitors.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 2, 2013)

congrats, we have the same camper,went to Bristol for the races recently for the first campout of the year.225 miles or so 1 way and no problems.


----------



## pk54 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Mike
Since you have the same trailer,is there any advise you can give me regarding this trailer? We are really new to this.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 2, 2013)

no just need more gas the faster you pull it lol, I have a 02 f150 with a 4.2 in a work truck package ,it pulls it fine but 8-10 mpg at 55 and 6-8 at 60-65 maybe a little less. they put a new water pump on it when we picked it up. I bought a huskey Hitch with the 1200lbs bars to level it and 2 anti sway bars. I bought a little fan to put in the fridge and it helps a lot. either 2 or 4 d batteries will run it for 2 weeks straight. look down the toilet and make sure it is clear. they said they had emptied our tank but it read 1/2 full, added laundry detergent and topped it off with water and drained it when we hit the camp ground. the soap broke it loose and it completely drained. turn your fridge on the day before you want to head out because it takes awhile to get to temp. We had to have the bunk beds for the grand kids per my wife







.it uses a lot of propane when its cold out side for the heat so i pack a electric heater when I head out deer hunting now.We stay where there is electric most of the time. no big problems and a little delamination are to be expected with a camper this old. it stays dry and every thing works so it will be with us for a lot more years I hope.


----------



## pk54 (Apr 20, 2015)

What does the fan in the fridge help with? keep things from freezing in the corners or what? I never would have thought of that. Thanks


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

pk54 said:


> We just bought our first TT, a 2004 28 BHS. My Wife and I are very excited to start using it. Already planning a trip with our grand kids later in the summer. Now just to decide where we go for the inaugural trip. could be just in our driveway or at a State Park close by. Do you guys remember your first trip in your first camper?


Welcome! and Congrats on your purchase!

Our first trip out was quite an experience - when we went to hand crank the tongue off the hitch ball it seemed like it didn't want to break free. Finally, after a few times, I just finally kept cranking until it popped off the ball. What I've done now to ease the disconnect is to lube the hitch ball with vaseline. This helped greatly in allowing the ball to come free without having to crank the trailer up too much.

Another item I would suggest, is getting a notepad and pen for your first trip out (we also do this for our first trip out every year) to mark down the things you may have forgotten.

Best of luck on your first trip. Don't forget to take some pics to share with us!

Rick


----------



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats!

One thing I would recommend- My wife has kept a camping journal in our trailers since our first trip in '06. She (sometimes me or the kids) write down date, location who is there and a short narrative of the trip. Great memories when looking through the old journals. We are on our third trailer, fourth or fifth journal.

Enjoy


----------

